# Returning undeliverable items



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I brought back a large number of items that I couldn't deliver for the first time today. I had one stop with about 15 packages, and soon realized that I was delivering to about a dozen buildings on a college campus. I drove around for about 20 minutes. I couldn't even find the admin building. Most of the streets were pedestrian only, making it that much more frustrating. It was a huge campus. It was 4:30, and being able to access the buildings was becoming unlikely, even if I could find them. Oh, and I looked for a map. Couldn't find one. I gave up and marked all 15 or so undeliverable due to not being able to find the address. In hindsight, maybe I should have said it was an access problem.

It should be interesting to see whether I get a nasty email over it, or deactivated altogether. Considering how exceptionally rare blocks are these days, I don't think I'll be missing much.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

They probably got passed onto someone else the next day. I would expect some sort of email at the very least. I've delivered to ASU campus multiple times and although it was certainly more difficult to find buildings I managed to complete the route. The dorms at ASU are actually handled by two different UPS stores and are the easiest and fastest routes I have ever got after figuring out you just leave them there for them to handle.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

The one time I had some packages to deliver to a college campus was the toughest route I've ever had and the only time I've ever had to take over 4 hours to complete the deliveries. College campuses are a royal pain in the ass.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah, I couldn't even find an main office. I'm sure there is a place to deliver, but I couldn't find one with Google, or driving around for 20 minutes. I did accidently drive up a pedestrian only road, which was exciting.

I told the warehouse staff what happened. Hopefully they'll send it out again earlier in the day. 

I don't use leasing offices anymore unless it's a secured building or there's a note on the door telling me to do so. I might ask if it's a bad neighborhood and I don't want to leave it unattended. Some leasing centers in Portland have stopped taking packages because tennants are complaining that we aren't trying to deliver to the door first.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

If they allow us to select "Unable to find address" as a legitimate reason to mark something undeliverable why would we be penalized for choosing it? How are they to know whether or not we were actually able to find the address? If you select that for a bunch of undeliverables at different locations then obviously that would raise a red flag. But if all 15 packages are going to the same campus, I don't see why you would be at risk of deactivation, or even getting a warning e-mail.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> If they allow us to select "Unable to find address" as a legitimate reason to mark something undeliverable why would we be penalized for choosing it? How are they to know whether or not we were actually able to find the address? If you select that for a bunch of undeliverables at different locations then obviously that would raise a red flag. But if all 15 packages are going to the same campus, I don't see why you would be at risk of deactivation, or even getting a warning e-mail.


Because the packages probably got delivered successfully by someone else... I would imagine that would raise some sort of red flag.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> Because the packages probably got delivered successfully by someone else... I would imagine that would raise some sort of red flag.


But the choice is "Unable to find address", not "Address doesn't exist". One person may be able to find a location that somebody else couldn't for some reason. Or am I taking it too literally?


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

No you are correct. However when one driver can't find it and another one can I would imagine that reflects negatively on the driver who was unable to find it.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Especially when it's a fairly large number of packages.. Sounds like a rather unique case and hopefully nothing comes of it but I can't imagine marking things is unable to find and then someone else is able to find them will go on without some sort of action.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> Especially when it's a fairly large number of packages.. Sounds like a rather unique case and hopefully nothing comes of it but I can't imagine marking things is unable to find and then someone else is able to find them will go on without some sort of action.


Makes sense. I imagine it would take selecting "Unable to find address" on repeated occasions before any penalty comes of it.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

I wouldn't think it would be a one strike and your out kind of deal. Should be fine but who knows what the actual threshold is to get deactivated.. People seem to be getting deactivated much more frequently lately.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> I brought back a large number of items that I couldn't deliver for the first time today. I had one stop with about 15 packages, and soon realized that I was delivering to about a dozen buildings on a college campus. I drove around for about 20 minutes. I couldn't even find the admin building. Most of the streets were pedestrian only, making it that much more frustrating. It was a huge campus. It was 4:30, and being able to access the buildings was becoming unlikely, even if I could find them. Oh, and I looked for a map. Couldn't find one. I gave up and marked all 15 or so undeliverable due to not being able to find the address. In hindsight, maybe I should have said it was an access problem.
> 
> It should be interesting to see whether I get a nasty email over it, or deactivated altogether. Considering how exceptionally rare blocks are these days, I don't think I'll be missing much.


Every college campus has a Mail Delivery Room, don't drive yourself crazy as I once did...... Find security staff and ask them where the mailroom is, delivery all packages and laugh next time you get such a route as you will finish in record time......

Peace


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if the packages were returned again by another flex driver. I've navigated college campuses before. They generally have an obvious security office, directional signs, maps, and buildings that prominately display their name and number. I had none of these to work with.

I rarely return packages, and frequently have routes that are 75% apartment buildings and businesses. Today was frustrating. 

Actually, come to think of it I had to accept them from another driver when I scanned them in, so I was probably already attempt 2.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

The one time I had a college delivery there was a map attached to the back of the package showing me exactly where the building with the specific address it was on, was. The odd thing is that the directions in the app said to leave it in the mail room or security (or something like that, don't remember exactly), but there was no signs for anything like that. It still took a while since I had to find parking and walk...wasn't fun (that whole block was pretty bad).
I assume the directions were put on by warehouse staff, probably having had major issues with the campus beforehand....who knows.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Got a jail delivery. They don't accept packages. 
Also apt with no access codes


----------

